# Mushroom Gathering



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

Found an interesting article about some off-the-grid migrant mushroom gatherers.

Eirik Johnson photographs commercial mushroom hunters in Oregon?s Cascades in ?The Mushroom Camps.?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I got some shrooms for em..lol


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep!
The comment about these people wanting to live the independent libertarian lifestyle struck an off note yet it's the slate (liberal), so won't hold them to keeping it factual. As if they could


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Really cool photos and I would have no idea that a person could make a living doing that.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah they used to call 'em mushroom tramps and now I guess it's mushroom colonies. Which is kind of a bummer. We produce mushrooms because you can't just rape nature all the time for the commercial demand but now I guess OR is letting them strip the forests in droves? I thought this was the place where you can't collect rain water because it's State property? But yeah, humans gathering mushrooms for use is one thing, droves raping through is kinda discouraging but figures.
The pnw is probably the richest myco resource in the country and stock strains come out of there, but I bet it ends up stomped out worse than a rainbow family campground after the locusts have been through there a few times. Another priceless natural resource torn up so people who won't crop can pick up easy money.

" Yep! The comment about these people wanting to live the independent libertarian lifestyle struck an off note yet it's the slate (liberal), so won't hold them to keeping it factual."

Yeah I don't think "mushroom locust" counts as "independent, libertarian and off the grid" at all when your whole deal is grid based, driven and dependent. Looks like most of those folks idea of getting back to nature is about the same as a rainforest logger's....


----------

